# Coon hunting land



## Blue Iron (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm looking for somewhere to coon hunt after deer season through the summer within reasonable driving distance of Thomaston (Upson Co.,)

  Thanks,
         Clyde


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 11, 2007)

Good luck fellow coon hunter but most clubs dont want you in them if you coon hunt.I've been trying it on here for years! You will be better off to just go ask the local land owners for permission.Most farmers want mind.


----------



## Blue Iron (Jan 13, 2007)

btt


----------



## Coon Dog (Jan 18, 2007)

*re*

would be nice to have some land to hunt up my way as well  in the off season of deer hunting i do not under stand why no on wants coon hunters on their land the deer will still be their and we will save them some money on corn.good luck might come our way !!!!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 18, 2007)

Deer hunters are afraid the hounds will run off the deer.Its crazy.If your looking to get in a club your better off to not mention hounds.Dogs dont run deer off!! Heck look at dawson forest.Its coon hunted to death.Every night the season is open.2 OR 3 GROUPS are hunting it.They just had the best year ever for killing big deer.Killed over 60 something quality bucks.That alone should prove the hounds want hurt the deer.I'm also in need of a place to hunt but just cant seem to find a club close by.


----------



## hunter7 (Jan 18, 2007)

blue iron pm sent


----------



## Gadget (Jan 18, 2007)

Blue Iron said:


> I'm looking for somewhere to coon hunt after deer season through the summer within reasonable driving distance of Thomaston (Upson Co.,)
> 
> Thanks,
> Clyde






I'm only 30 minutes from you with about 4,500 acres. You wanna hunt pm me. It's full of coons, need to thin some out!


----------



## Blue Iron (Jan 18, 2007)

PM Sent Gadget!


----------



## Blue Iron (Jan 29, 2007)

bump


----------



## Gadget (Feb 5, 2007)

Had a great time clyde, my first coon hunt! I guess 3 coons in two hours ain't bad but I know we got a whole lot more than that!


Nice meeting you guys, lets do it again before turkey season.

I leave in three weeks for a South Florida turkey hunt so let me know.

Rick


----------



## Blue Iron (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm going to Bama this coming weekend, Hows the next Fri. or Sat. night sound? That'd be the 16th or17th....Let me know.


  Thanks,
             Clyde


----------



## Brad McDaniel (Feb 6, 2007)

This is a little bit of overlap from another thread, but I wish some of the non-coon hunters on here would look closely at Gadget's posts. You would not beleive how much fun a coon hunt could be until you've been on one with some good dogs, as Blue Iron apparently has. It is one of the most enjoyable methods of predator control you could imagine. I had the opportunity this past weekend to take some deer/quail hunters up on an invitation to help thin down the coon population on a local plantation. They also brought along several of their kids. The whole time we were out and at the conclusion of the hunt, these guys couldn't quit talking about what a blast they were having. Personally I have coon hunted on my deer land (during deer season) for 25 years and never had any problem killing deer, much less seen any negative affects from coon hunting when deer season is not in. Also, I don't know how many turkey hunters realize it, but a coon hunter is their best friend. Not only in controlling the number of predators, but also a busted up flock from coon hunting the night before makes it much easier to get between the gobblers and hens.

Good luck Blue Iron, and if you're ever in the Cordele area, give me a holler and we'll go.

Take care.


----------



## hunter7 (Feb 6, 2007)

i had the pleasure of meeting blue iron and his fellow hunters this past weekend great group of guys other clubs should consider them for hunting coons in the off season


----------



## Blue Iron (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks for the posts guys, Brad your exactly right in everything you said.  We'll get together for a hunt sometime.  It was also nice meeting you Hunter 7 you'll have to come with us next time we go.


----------



## Southernboydh (Feb 6, 2007)

*agree*

I totally agree with you. Its so hard now to find places to coon hunt because people think it will screw them up.





Brad McDaniel said:


> This is a little bit of overlap from another thread, but I wish some of the non-coon hunters on here would look closely at Gadget's posts. You would not beleive how much fun a coon hunt could be until you've been on one with some good dogs, as Blue Iron apparently has. It is one of the most enjoyable methods of predator control you could imagine. I had the opportunity this past weekend to take some deer/quail hunters up on an invitation to help thin down the coon population on a local plantation. They also brought along several of their kids. The whole time we were out and at the conclusion of the hunt, these guys couldn't quit talking about what a blast they were having. Personally I have coon hunted on my deer land (during deer season) for 25 years and never had any problem killing deer, much less seen any negative affects from coon hunting when deer season is not in. Also, I don't know how many turkey hunters realize it, but a coon hunter is their best friend. Not only in controlling the number of predators, but also a busted up flock from coon hunting the night before makes it much easier to get between the gobblers and hens.
> 
> Good luck Blue Iron, and if you're ever in the Cordele area, give me a holler and we'll go.
> 
> Take care.


----------



## Blue Iron (Feb 6, 2007)

Your right Southern, there's a few out there like Gadget and Hunter 7 that understand.....Anybody else out there that would like to help their Turkey population by reducing the Coon population?

  Thanks,
         Clyde


----------



## carabrook (Feb 6, 2007)

Would love to but a check shows you are about 180 miles away, and I am guessing that is to far.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 7, 2007)

Any of you reading this.Dont forget about us north ga coon hunters.I'll pay club dews just to coon hunt if anyone has a club close to forsyth county.Want even hunt it during deer season if ya dont want me to.


----------



## Blue Iron (Feb 7, 2007)

180 miles is a good piece carabrook, where are you located at?


----------



## Southernboydh (Feb 7, 2007)

hey if anybody has any land in se ga or ne fl to coon hunt on let me know. We don't have that many places to go.


----------



## Blue Iron (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks to everyone that has contacted me about going on ya'lls places!


----------



## Blue Iron (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks to Gadget for a fun hunt last weekend, We'll get after them again after Turkey season.  I'm always open to new places, ya'll keep them coming.


----------



## Gadget (Mar 19, 2007)

Blue Iron said:


> Thanks to Gadget for a fun hunt last weekend, We'll get after them again after Turkey season.  I'm always open to new places, ya'll keep them coming.




Yep, give me a ring.


----------



## Blue Iron (Mar 22, 2007)

10-4 Rick, good luck with the Birds.


----------



## garidgerunner (Apr 4, 2007)

I am part of a large lease (over 10,000 acres) right off I-16 near Statesboro. We allow coon hunting with dogs.

If interested, email me at mark_rigdon@yahoo.com


----------

